# Gardiner's latest Bach B minor mass



## gravitas

Has anyone heard Gardiner's second recording of this? Reactions? And how does it compare to the first which I love?


----------



## Ferrariman601

I've not heard the first recording, but I recently purchased the version of which you're speaking, and it's absolutely world-class. Of course, from Gardiner, we'd expect nothing less.


----------

